#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 【第一屆】人氣幻獸選拔賽(結束)

## 銀

其實跟之前的我家幻獸最可愛！是一樣的活動
不過因為那篇已經有快2年的放置時間XD
外加想稍微增加一些規定，所以更改標題之後重新再發一篇!
今年的第一屆將於2/1開始！請各位加油囉！
另外投稿時不一定要小小隻的(上次好像就都是....(爆)
即使是獸人，只要你認為他是幻獸也是可以來投稿喔!

原本那篇是只有我來當評審
而這次的則是請大家來當評審喔！
當然圖還是我來畫(爆)
（如果有獸願意一起來幫忙，我也是很樂意的XD）
那麼先來注意事項吧！

投稿時間為每個月的1日~15日
16日開始到30日為票選時間
相關的票選主題會張貼在活動企劃板
想要投票的獸請務必密切注意活動企劃板動向！

投票主題出來囉！！！
【點我前往投票】


接下來是表格（在投稿時請務必附上圖片）！

【名字】
【性別】
【種族】
【簡介】

----------


## 影貓ROKU

前幾次的我家幻獸最可愛沒參加到
這次一定要來捧場XD


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





【名字】斷 
【性別】無性別之分
【種族】無頭魔
【簡介】個性溫順的惡魔，能讓其他小生物乘坐在其背上

----------


## Silver．Tain

我想我也來參加看看好了OWO))~好像很有趣


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





【名字】夢貓魔．紅
【性別】母的
【種族】貓魔
【簡介】平時只會飄浮在空中，極少露出手腳，至於個性帶有稍微的S傾向...

----------


## 紅峽青燦

sorry
銀大
我看過我家患受最可愛了
可是還是不太懂遊戲規則耶?
怎樣玩怎樣評?
劇情是啥?
可不可以解釋下哪?
拜託了我好想參加

----------


## 銀

> sorry
> 銀大
> 我看過我家患受最可愛了
> 可是還是不太懂遊戲規則耶?
> 怎樣玩怎樣評?
> 劇情是啥?
> 可不可以解釋下哪?
> 拜託了我好想參加


我家幻獸那個是參考而已喔~XD
實際上你只需要帶著你自己創造出來的幻獸
填妥表格，像上面幾位一樣的回文
就算是參加成功了！
接下來就是等待投票時間囉~

----------


## 雪

【名字】雪球兔
【性別】F 
【種族】兔魔 
【簡介】多被用作解開封印或增加魔力的媒界,類似鎖讑的功用,生於雪地,神出鬼沒,而身上的藍色疤痕是魔力運行的軌跡.

第一次參加,志在參與...(用小畫家畫的)

----------


## 銀

投稿時間即將於今晚11:59:59截止
有意願投稿的人請踴躍投稿!

----------


## 斯冰菊

看樣子本狼來晚了，不過，還是公正的來品評一下。

先說影貓大的，原本應該是頭的地方長出了刀刃；非常具有幻獸的奇幻感，帶著螺旋圖樣的翅膀更讓本狼感覺到他的魔力無限！！！

銀天狼大的夢魔貓‧紅，看上去非常的嫵媚。巫婆身旁總是跟著貓，貓巫婆與魔幻的氣氛很合唷！！！只是，她的腳到哪裡去了？是被裙子擋住了嗎？

最後評雪大的雪球兔，旁邊帶有電束衝擊感的字深得本狼心啊！！！臉上面的五官也是用藍色的電紋，整個就是渾然天成、一氣呵成的「雙成」感覺！！！所以，本狼就將票投給雪球兔啦！！！

希冀第二屆舉辦時，本狼的繪功已經可以到與眾獸競逐的程度……

----------

